# 2014 80K Update



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

While not as many miles as Diesel's Cruze, we are still racking up miles on this little car. We hit 80K about a week ago and figured I should give an update on what has been going on with the car. We got the car in the middle of 13 and for the most part has been hiccup free minus a few issues. Glad I purchased the extended warranty (GM Major Guard) till 100k I think we paid 600.00 for it. So it still drives very well etc. Fuel economy looking back through the fulio app pretty much says I'm getting identical mpg averages from mile 1 through 80k. Interior is still in great shape and seats look new. Time usually degrades the interior not really the miles in a short time on this one. All general maintenance I have done at its prescribed time. Tires have about 4-5 32nds left I have been running Total Quartz 5w-30 Dexos 2, as far as issues that have happened, around 25k miles the Poor DEF quality and limp mode came on. Went out and that was that. The the famous cruze Steering gear issue started happening around 30k miles and they replaced it and fixed that issue. The battery died around 70K miles (garage kept car) at 70k miles the CEL came on for a Poor quality DEF fluid, Went out on its own. AT 72k miles the CEL came back on I got a some type of exhaust sensor, Escapes my memory right now. Reset it but it came back on almost immediately. So took it in and it was replaced. Finally at 77k miles the CEL came back on this time for the DEF Tank Heater module failing. I reset it and it came back on about 50 miles later. So it went in and they replaced the module. Other than those issues, Well a nuisance they would have all been able to be fixed by me if they were not covered by our warranty. Hopefully I won't see anymore lights anytime soon. Any questions feel free to ask.

RS


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for updates rescueswimmer.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

What type of driving do you do? City vs hwy. have you had any regen issues at all? Any monitoring of that? Congrats on 80k miles.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

We have had no regen issues. I wish their was a factory light to avoid issues. I have on a few occasions pulled into the garage, shut down the car and it sounds like the cooling fans are on max and the garage smells of burning material. From what I have read it apparently was mid cycle when the car was shut down. 


Car is driven just shy of 100 miles to work and back, about 95 miles of Hwy. Usually able to run 70 with some stop and go traffic on the way home. We are averaging just over 44.1 MPG over the 80K miles that I have been keeping track of.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the writeup. It seems like these cars have the random issue here or there but for the most part once they are properly addressed, the car just keeps going and going. Here's to many more happy miles!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats rescueswimmer. As I recall you were the first CTD in service here on the board. 

(I just turned 44,000 today.)


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

No worries, Hopefully many more happy updates to come. 

It really is the best cruze going. I had a loaner cruze for the last warranty issue and I could totally forgot how much quieter and what I perceive to be a better ride not to mention the power the Diesel has over the gas versions makes it a no brainier I would get another.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Didn't your car come with a 100k powertrain warranty? Why are you glad you paid $600 for another warranty?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Great job. Aways good to hear another high miler


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

It did, I was told from the Dealer that those would not fall under the powertrain warranty, and I purchased the gm major guard at mile 25. For 600.00 its well worth the piece of mind knowing it would be covered till 100K miles since I was past 36k in a little over a year.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> Didn't your car come with a 100k powertrain warranty? Why are you glad you paid $600 for another warranty?


The powertrain warranty doesn't really cover the things that typically go wrong. For example sensors or, in my case, wheel bearings.


----------

